# Orcshire



## Shireman D (Jun 4, 2006)

We were having proper Sunday lunch today when no.3 son asked about the names that might work for places in Morder that might still be around.

So can we ask your suggestions - one County name is obvious (given that we were having _proper_ Sunday lunch) that is Orcshire - Orcshire Pudding to go with your roast beef/fell beast.

It would be nice to have appropriate real place names, Grimethorpe springs to mind, but they could be almost the same as actual places: my beloved spouse suggested Neworc (from Newark).

So, Grimethorpe is in Orcshire. More offers please!


----------



## Varokhâr (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm rather fond of referring to New York City as "New Orc City" - kinda indicates my opinion of it, no?


----------



## chrysophalax (Jun 4, 2006)

Hee, hee...I love weird names, so here are a few real ones from actual places to help fill in your Mordor map.

Bitter Springs, Worstville, Hardscrabble...just to name a few.


----------



## baragund (Jun 5, 2006)

Here are some real-life place names in my neck of the woods that sound like they belong in Mordor:

Stumptown - doesn't that paint a pretty picture??

Waxpool - Ooooo, makes you want to kick off your shoes and jump right in...

Scaggsville - a home for strike-breakers?


----------



## Shireman D (Jun 5, 2006)

Varokhâr said:


> I'm rather fond of referring to New York City as "New Orc City" - kinda indicates my opinion of it, no?


 
What like *sings* "New Orc, New Orc; so bad they named it twice!"

Excellent!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 3, 2006)

Muckburrough?


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Mar 11, 2010)

Hell, Michigan...if that's not ominous I don't know what is...


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 15, 2010)

The huge public housing estate that feeds kids into the school I work in is called Moredon. Most of the place names nearby are very shire-like: Buckland, Bagdon, my own town: Wootton Bassett, Goatacre, Bushton, etc.


----------



## Im a Wizard Too (Apr 15, 2010)

Hm...

Theres a town here called Aragon that my brain always immediately interprets as Aragorn.

Theres also Hephziba which sounds like it could be a city in the Eastern Kingdoms.

Then of course there's Stone Mountain which I guess in Middle-earth vernacular would be Karag Duraz, which is kind of cool.


----------

